# kann ich "/var/tmp/portage" löschen???

## Basti_litho

Bei mir verbraucht es immerhin 200MB daher wollte ich wissen ob ich dieses Verzeichniss löschen kann, bzw. wofür es gebraucht wird.

Danke!

Gruß Basti

----------

## meyerm

Da drin sind die ganzen Sources zum Kompilieren entpackt. Sollte kein Problem sein die zu löschen.

----------

## sputnik1969

Finger Weg...

Habs auch gemacht und seitdem einigen ärger gehabt, 

aber du kannst alle "work" Verzeichnisse unterhalb von /var/tmp/portage löschen, das sollte keine Probleme machen

In /var/tmp/portage sind nämlich NICHT nur die entpackten Sourcen drinne sondern auch die Infos, welches Paket in welcher Version mit welchen Parametern emerged wurde...

----------

## Basti_litho

Danke euch!! Dann lass ich mal lieber die Finger davon  :Very Happy: 

Gruß

----------

## meyerm

Oha... Gut, gut. Danke fuer die Warnung.  :Smile: 

Was genau ist denn passiert? Ich dachte bisher, es waere wirklich nur beim Kompilieren notwendig.

----------

## sputnik1969

 *Robert Austin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S: Ich denke mein "Vorredner (ein zwei Postings über meinem)" hatte nur Probleme bekommen, weil er gleich den Portage-Ordner mit gelöscht hatte.

 

Möglich, das die Probs nur deswegen auftraten, aber ich geh lieber in Zukunft auf nummer sicher  :Smile:  Und die 48MB die es jetzt schluckt kann ich verkraften...   :Cool: 

Ich arbeite auch erst seit ein paar wochen mit Gentoo, aber möglicherweise hast Du bisher noch keine 2 Pakete mit unterschiedlichen Versionen drauf gehabt (Beispielsweise kdelibs-3.0.2 und 3.0.3) dann das /var/tmp/portage/* gelöscht und danach versucht die alte Version zu kicken (emerge unmerge kdelibs-3.0.2)Last edited by sputnik1969 on Mon Sep 02, 2002 4:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Basti_litho

Ok, da ich nun entgültig nicht weiß ob - oder nicht hab ich jetzt ein backup gemacht und den inhalt von portage gelöscht. Jetzt mal ne weile arbeiten (rsync, update....). 

Mal sehen ob ich probleme bekomme, wollen wir nicht hoffen  :Smile: 

Gruß

----------

